# Firefox 57 - NS_ERROR_NET_INADEQUATE_SECURITY



## poorandunlucky (Nov 19, 2017)

Soo...  I finally gave-up, and installed Poudrière, and it took over 12 hours, it it managed to compile Firefox without a hitch; however, when trying to visit some sites like Google, Youtube, Bing, and Facebook, Firefox displays an error page that says:



> Your connection is not secure
> 
> The website tried to negotiate an inadequate level of security.
> 
> ...



An immediate fix for this is to go to about:config and disable `network.http.spdy.enabled.http2`, though, I was wondering if anyone knows the real way to fix this (i.e. the real source of the problem, and the real remedy).


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm not getting those errors with the current version of www/firefox built from ports, but I'm using the HTTPS Everywhere extension.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 19, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> I'm not getting those errors with the current version of www/firefox built from ports, but I'm using the HTTPS Everywhere extension.
> 
> View attachment 4119



Ooou...  I didn't know it was called Firefox Quantum... sounds so ... powerful...  I think it's deserved so far, though... it's really fast, and clean.

It could be a library, I also read about the problem occurring on Firefox 48 on Linux, and a fix then was to update libnss, I think...  Not sure how relevant that is today.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 19, 2017)

I used sysutils/portmaster to update the port and don't use any non-standard options during the build.

I seem to get a lot of tab crashes when opening multiple tabs from the bookmark list and don't care for it at all.


----------



## ronaldlees (Nov 19, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> I used sysutils/portmaster to update the port and don't use any non-standard options during the build.
> 
> I seem to get a lot of tab crashes when opening multiple tabs from the bookmark list and don't care for it at all.



I think the separate process/per/tab thing is still a work in progress.  I have been setting these on FF 56+ (which effectively puts it back to single process for tabs IIRC):

browser.tabs.remote.autostart false
browser.tabs.remote.autostart.2 false
browser.tabs.remote.autostart.1 false

The ".1" and ".2" were used for previous versions to turn off the tab/per/process AFAIK.  As far as the OP's original question, I think that http2, being recent, is also a work-in-progress (unfortunately one that I'm not particularly fond of, for usual reasons).


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 19, 2017)

ronaldlees said:


> I think the separate process/per/tab thing is still a work in progress.



Thanks, I've been using www/firefox since it came out and didn't remember ever seeing a "tab crash" before.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 22, 2017)

ronaldlees said:


> I think that http2, being recent, is also a work-in-progress


Firefox has had complete support for http/2 since version 36 but only on tls and that's not likely to change for anyone.


----------



## scottro (Jul 23, 2020)

Three years later, I just got this when upgrading to firefox 78.0.2,1. I thought (hoped) that upgrading ca-nss would fix it but it didn't. In the end I had to do what poorandunlucky did and disable network.http.spdy.enabled.http2

Putting it at the end of this thread, rather than opening a new one because this one of the very few things I found in a search that had a solution that worked.   But if anyone knows a better solution, please let me know.  This is using packages, not ports.


----------



## scottro (Jul 25, 2020)

And to update my own post. I had made sure that ca_root_nss was up to date, but hadn't looked at the nss package. That was at version 3.50. Ports is at 3.55 and pkg, using LATEST, is 3.54.  So, upgraded it (with pkg) to 3.54, and firefox no longer gives me the NS_ERROR_NET_INADEQUATE_SECURITY for every site.  Again, I leave it in this thread because it was one of the few that came up when I put the error and FreeBSD into a search engine.


----------



## reddy (Aug 6, 2021)

Just had the same issue upgrading from firefox 89.0 to firefox 91.0.2 and upgrading the nss package solved the issue.


----------

